# manipulatives



## altheago

Como dirian "manipulatives" en este sentido...
Any of various objects designed to be moved or arranged by hand as a means of developing motor skills or understanding abstractions, especially in mathematics.


----------



## MCGF

Si lo usas como un adjetivo, sería "manipulador"


----------



## Misao

MCGF said:
			
		

> Si lo usas como un adjetivo, sería "manipulador"


 
Mmmm...en realidad, creo que aquí se refiere a "manuales" o "manejables", en el sentido de que se usan con las manos, o que usas tus manos para manejarlos ¿no?

Esperemos más opiniones, anyway.



Se me olvidaba  "Manipulador" tiene un sentido peyorativo, es decir, tu dices que alguien es "manipulador" cuando utiliza a los demás para conseguir sus fines o para enfrentar a otras personas entre sí en beneficio propio...

Besos!


----------



## MCGF

Bueno, no tiene por qué tener sentido peyorativo, que nosotros lo usemos con ese sentido no quiere decir que lo sea en su significado real. La RAE lo define como:
*manipulador, ra.*

	1. adj. Que manipula. U. t. c. s.
	2. m. Aparato destinado a abrir y cerrar el circuito en las líneas telegráficas.

Pero quizás en este caso y como tú bien dices se refiera más a "manuales"


----------



## Misao

Ya, MCFG, pero es cierto que solemos utilizarlo más con su sentido peyorativo...por lo menos es la sensación que me da.


----------



## nlopez

I'm fairly new to this type of forum, however I would like to continue this discussion because I too have the same question. If I may add,
in teaching mathematics to elementary students in this decade, we have begun to use what we call "math manipulatives" in the U.S. to refer to objects such as base 10 blocks, tangrams etc. to help students visualize the mathematical concepts.  Since this is a "new" way of using the term 'manipulatives", I too am looking for the spanish translation, if there is any.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fenixpollo

Welcome to the forum, Profesora Lopez.  

I think the original question was about the use of the term in the same way that you use it -- to describe objects that children manipulate in order to help them learn.





			
				Misao said:
			
		

> creo que aquí se refiere a "*manuales*" o "*manejables*", en el sentido de que se usan con las manos, o que usas tus manos para manejarlos.


  I think that Misao hit on two good options (my favorite is the second).

Saludos.


----------



## nlopez

Thank you very much for your input. Manejables seems very appropriate.
Thx again,
NLopez


----------



## Sintu

*Manipulables* también sería correcto.


----------



## nlopez

Thanks. Its always great to have alternatives.
NLopez


----------



## furie

Hi,

I can't be sure of what I'm saying but just of what I feel as a Spanish speaker.

"Manejable" has something more of a handy thing, easy to use... or capacity of being used by hands...

There is a word... "manipulable" that brings more a connotation of something that can be changed, etc with the hands... hands like tools lets say.
Manipulable is not oficially correct but is being used right now in everyday conversations.

It's up to you but the definition of "manejable" doesn't refer to manipulate...
*manejable**.**1.* adj. Que se puede manejar.

*manejar**.*(Del it. _maneggiare_).*1.* tr. Usar algo con las manos.*2.* tr. Usar, utilizar, aunque no sea con las manos.

BUT!!!!

*manipular**.*(Del lat. _manipŭlus_, manojo, unidad militar, y en b. lat. el ornamento sagrado).*1.* tr. Operar con las manos o con cualquier instrumento.*2.* tr. Trabajar demasiado algo, sobarlo, manosearlo.*3.* tr. Intervenir con medios hábiles y, a veces, arteros, en la política, en el mercado, en la información, etc., con distorsión de la verdad o la justicia, y al servicio de intereses particulares.*4.* tr. coloq. Manejar alguien los negocios a su modo, o mezclarse en los ajenos.


----------



## Sintu

furie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I can't be sure of what I'm saying but just of what I feel as a Spanish speaker.
> 
> "Manejable" has something more of a handy thing, easy to use... or capacity of being used by hands...
> 
> There is a word... "manipulable" that brings more a connotation of something that can be changed, etc with the hands... hands like tools lets say.
> Manipulable is not oficially correct but is being used right now in everyday conversations.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo, lo que desconocía es que manipulable fuera incorrecto!!!!


----------



## furie

Es incorrecto para la RAE.... que siempre va a la cola del uso del español pero es correcto para el uso diario... sobre todo si es en lenguaje técnico.


----------



## nlopez

I see your point. Manipulables is a better fit.
NLopez


----------



## furie

hope we helped


----------



## nlopez

Yes, you all did. I appreciate each of your inputs.
Nlopez


----------



## kasia

Hi, 

Why not 'manipulativos' ????


----------



## Kungli

Se me presentó la misma pregunta, ¿cómo traducir *manipulatives?*, en el contexto de la enseñanza, y el uso de estos en las pruebas estatales.
Hice una búsqueda en la red, y varios sitios usan la palabra *manipulables,  *no sólo en la matemática, pero en la educación física, universitaria, etc., para referirse a objetos usados tactalmente (si existe esa palabra) por los estudiantes para mejor aprender conceptos que de otra manera les cuestan comprender.


----------



## lgescalante

I translate "manipulatives" when translating educational documents, as "objetos manipulables."  Hope this helps.


----------



## Aserolf

Estudié en la Benemérita Escuela Normal de Coahuila (México) y allí todos los profesores (algunos ya con Doctorados) de pedagogía y didáctica les llamaban *Objetos Manipulativos*.

Apenas hace poco confirmé que ni esta palabra, Manipulativo, ni Manipulable se encuentran en el DRAE.

Así que yo sigo usando lo que me enseñaron .


----------



## lgescalante

Muy bien.  Bueno, aunque alguna terminologia no se encuentre aun aprobada o incluida en nuestros diccionarios favoritos, tambien debemos usar nuestro propio raciocinio/logica.  Yo uso el termino "manipulables" porque el sufijo 'ables' nos ayuda a saber que el objeto es "capaz de ser manipulado/para manipular, manejar, etc."
Gracias por la informacion! He aprendido un poco mas.


----------



## LeaM

Aserolf said:


> Estudié en la Benemérita Escuela Normal de Coahuila (México) y allí todos los profesores (algunos ya con Doctorados) de pedagogía y didáctica les llamaban *Objetos Manipulativos*.
> 
> Apenas hace poco confirmé que ni esta palabra, Manipulativo, ni Manipulable se encuentran en el DRAE.
> 
> Así que yo sigo usando lo que me enseñaron .


 
Y otras escuelas de México usan *objetos manipulables *: 

"objetos manipulables" - Buscar con Google

Una amiga de México me dio la sugerencia de *objetos manuales*.  

Después busqué el término en Internet y efectivamente se usa: "objetos manuales" - Buscar con Google


----------



## Aserolf

Manipulativo o manipulable deriva de "manipular"

Manuales deriva de "manual"

Son dos cosas distintas y si lo que buscas es la traducción de _*manipulatives*_, mi sugerencia sería cualquiera de las primeras dos opciones.

Sds;o)


----------



## LeaM

Aserolf said:


> Manipulativo o manipulable deriva de "manipular"
> 
> Manuales deriva de "manual"
> 
> Son dos cosas distintas y si lo que buscas es la traducción de _*manipulatives*_, mi sugerencia sería cualquiera de las primeras dos opciones.
> 
> Sds;o)


 
Muchas gracias por la aclaración.   

Saludos.


----------



## El pulgarcito de américa

I am a little confused. I read the entire thread and I still dont know what term to use. The sentence I need to translate is "Uses manipulatives or draw pictures to solve a problem and explain their thinking" 
Traduccion: Usa objetos manipulativos o traza dibujos para resolver un problema y explicar lo que piensa.


----------



## deepnthought87

Tambien tengo la misma pregunta. Como son objetos que se usan para enseñar conceptos abstractos, que tal "objetos(o materiales) pedagógicos"?


----------



## Aserolf

El pulgarcito de américa said:


> I am a little confused. I read the entire thread and I still dont know what term to use. The sentence I need to translate is "Uses manipulatives or draw pictures to solve a problem and explain their thinking"
> Traduccion: *Usa objetos manipulativos o traza dibujos para resolver un problema y explicar lo que piensa*.


De acuerdo



deepnthought87 said:


> Tambien tengo la misma pregunta. Como son objetos que se usan para enseñar conceptos abstractos, que tal "objetos(o materiales) pedagógicos"?


En todo caso, podrías usar *materiales didácticos*.  Aunque objetos manipulables u objetos manipulativos funciona bien para _manipulatives_.


----------



## Laura Callas

Nota aclaratoria: ni "manipulativo" ni "manipulable" tiene que salir en la RAE para estar correcto. Se pueden crear palabras utilizando los sufijos publicados en la RAE como estipule la RAE y la palabra queda "oficialmente correcta". En este caso -ivo (Solicitud rechazada) y -ble (Solicitud rechazada).

Por definición, ambos términos estarían correctos. Yo prefiero "manipulable", pero es cuestión de estilo.


----------



## Aserolf

deepnthought87 said:


> Tambien tengo la misma pregunta. Como son objetos que se usan para enseñar conceptos abstractos, que tal "objetos(o materiales) pedagógicos"?


"Materiales didácticos" existe pero es un término muy amplio: es todo tipo de material que reúne los medios y recursos que facilitan el proceso de enseñanza-aprendizaje. 
_"Manipulatives"_ es sólo una mínima parte de lo que conforma toda la gama de materiales didácticos que se pueden encontrar en el campo de la educación.



Laura Callas said:


> Nota aclaratoria: ni "manipulativo" ni "manipulable" tiene que salir en la RAE para estar correcto. Se pueden crear palabras utilizando los sufijos publicados en la RAE como estipule la RAE y la palabra queda "oficialmente correcta". En este caso -ivo (Solicitud rechazada) y -ble (Solicitud rechazada).
> 
> Por definición, ambos términos estarían correctos. Yo prefiero "manipulable", pero es cuestión de estilo.


Gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## BautistaRo

Sugiero que se aclare si los objetos son específicamente para alguna materia.  Por ejemplo, *math manipulatives* debe ser *manipulables para matemáticas*.  No estoy segura si existen también para usarse en otra materia, o tal vez en algún tipo de terapia, pero si se refiere a _*manipulatives*_ en general, con decir *manipulables*, es suficiente...creo yo.


----------



## Silvia Dee

altheago said:


> Como dirian "manipulatives" en este sentido...
> Any of various objects designed to be moved or arranged by hand as a means of developing motor skills or understanding abstractions, especially in mathematics.


Manipulables


----------



## BautistaRo

*Silvia Dee, *¿Qué te parece?

Los *manipulables* son objetos diseñados para usarse o acomodar con las manos y, de ese modo, desarrollar las habilidades motríces o comprender conceptos abstractos, especialmente en matemáticas.


----------



## toribiow

Material concreto para matemática. También se usa materiales didácticos.


----------

